# Hi, all does xm have plans to carry EWTN Radio



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all I am thinking about going with xm radio. I am surprised they do not have EWTN radio. Does anyone know if they are going to pick it up. Only reason why I may get it is because of the MLB package. We will get about 20 cubs games not on tv. We don't watch the games on Fox because of the annoucers and they bring up the same old boring stories about the Cubs. 

Also I am looking at the white portable boombox. Will any receiver work with that. Max.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

If the merger is approved we will get EWTN radio. Sirius carries it now.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

whats the point of getting sat radio if all you want is EWTN Radio:lol:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

pez2002 said:


> whats the point of getting sat radio if all you want is EWTN Radio:lol:


Or Howard Strern


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> whats the point of getting sat radio if all you want is EWTN Radio:lol:


That's not all he wants. He even mentons other programming.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Also I am looking at the white portable boombox. Will any receiver work with that. Max.


This boombox? 









If so, that is only compatable with the Delphi Roady XT and Audiovox Xpress


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

pez2002 said:


> whats the point of getting sat radio if all you want is EWTN Radio:lol:


I am interested in other programming besides EWTN Radio. Sometimes you need to think before you post read the whole post-max:nono:


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> This boombox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve thanks that's the one I was looking at will let you know if get it. Max.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all jus wanted to let you that I decided to reactivate my sirius boombox. I got a really sweet deal. Steve, I am also getting an home antenna so that way we will always have signal. Plus am getting another boombox for the kitchen so my mom can listen during the day as well. Plus I found an outlet where i can put the box in as well that i didn't we had and get signal. Dont think I will put in the car since i have a short drive to work. I think xm is okay but overall Sirius has the better lineup and the music channels are way better. We have xm music with D so now we have both xm music and Sirius.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Cool, still using the Sportster? Go ahead put it in your car  My ride to work is 12 minutes provided I don't get stuck by trains (I cross two railroad crossings, one is a double track) and XM and Sirius remain on the entire way  Ironically yesterday afternoon I took a 350 mile round trip road trip, it was my iPod the entire time, except when I stopped for lunch I put Ron and Fez on.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I guess you got me beat Steve, my drive is only 30 minutes but I don't have to worry about trains we have an overpass where we live. My bro in law is going to help me put in the car.. Probably will be putting in the next couple of weeks in the car..Still kept the sportster and boombox so no hassel to turn service on.


----------

